# What can happen to family home



## BraveLady (Apr 13, 2013)

I have not seen a lawyer yet, but D is a likely possibility. Can anyone give me ideas of what happens to our home? We have no other assets (other than our cars). What are options? I would like to stay in home, at least for now. Thank you.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

That depends on a lot of variables and the state you live in. Do you have children? Is there a mortgage? Do you have a job? ...and the list goes on. It's best to ask a competent divorce lawyer.


----------



## BraveLady (Apr 13, 2013)

827Aug said:


> That depends on a lot of variables and the state you live in. Do you have children? Is there a mortgage? Do you have a job? ...and the list goes on. It's best to ask a competent divorce lawyer.


Thanks. Will get lawyer, was just trying to get some sort of idea. Have one child, mortgage, been in house 11 years, both of us work and make same amount of money.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm guessing that if you want to stay in the house, you'll have to buy your husband out of his share. I don't know how that's calculated--if he can ask to pull 50% of any appreciation on top of what you have in equity, or if he can ask for x% of one day sales... definitely a question for a lawyer.


----------

